# 6 speed manual trans grinding on Decel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you replaced your clutch yet (normal wear & tear)? If not I wonder if the clutch pad is gone and you're pad plate to friction plate now.


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Clutch is original. I have no reason to believe the clutch is causing the issue. 
Only happening when the car is pushing on the "Coast" side of the gears


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My son's 2012 LS MT did the same thing - only while off the gas. He thought it was a brake pad failure and the brakes were running metal to metal. Turns out his friction pad had worn away and it was clutch pressure plate to pressure plate. Get it in for the clutch.


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes my 2012 Cruze MT went out after a few days after I a similar symptoms at 150k. Clutch friction disc completely cracked off, see pic.


----------

